# per Javascript auf S4 nach Sensordaten fragen?



## CorperateRaider (4. Okt 2015)

kann man per Website die Sensordaten des Samsung S4(oder allgemein von Smartphones dieser Art) abfragen? Mir geht es speziell um die Bewegungs- und Drehsensoren. Es würde eine Sache sehr vereinfachen und das Erstellen einer Extraapp unnötig machen.
Danke und schönen Abend noch


----------



## truesoul (20. Okt 2015)

Nein.

Website als App mit Cordova erstellen und in den App Stores (Android,iOS, Windows) rausbringen, Ja.


----------



## CorperateRaider (21. Okt 2015)

Hey Leute, inzwischen habe ich etwas gefunden: offenbar ermöglicht irgendwas in Three.js die Drehung herauszubekommen - wer noch interessiert ist, kann ja in den Code der Beispiele auf deren Website gucken


----------

